
Strategies for getting out of debt: Debt Snowball Vs. Debt Avalanche - acangiano
http://belifesavvy.com/2008/07/22/getting-out-of-debt-snowball-vs-avalanche/
======
anamax
Numeracy isn't enough. (If it was, it's unlikely that debt would be a
problem.) Psychology matters.

Any adequate plan that you'll execute is better than the best plan that you
won't execute.

------
jgamman
HN worthy? most of us are pretty numerate...

